# Temporarily shorten a CYC



## mdonovan (Nov 7, 2011)

Can it be done? For whatever reason the cyc at my theater is much taller than my scrim, and when I try to fly it out, the bottom hangs in view unless I bring the borders way in. Is there any way to temporarily shorten the cyc for 1 show without cutting it?


----------



## BanditRO (Nov 7, 2011)

In the past, I have rolled the bottom of a cyc onto a carpet tube in a pinch. I found it important to make sure the floor is VERY clean and even laid down visquyne (SP?) to ensure a clean surface.

One could probably use 2x4 boards if necessary... CLEAN 2x4 that is.

Good luck


----------



## Footer (Nov 7, 2011)

You can clapboard it, essentially using 1x4 on either side of the cyc to attach the pipe to. It works but if done wrong it can destroy the good. Best bet would be to send the cyc off and have a second row of ties put on. Its a pretty easy thing to do and should not cost that much. If your good with a sewing machine, its a pretty easy thing to do yourself. You have to get a bit creative with what to do with the access fabric, but it can be done. 

There is also a few other ways to do it: http://www.grosh.com/backdrop-care-and-maintenance#altering

None of these things are really ideal.


----------



## kiwitechgirl (Nov 7, 2011)

You could also auto-trip it so it flies all the way out - the only catch with this is that it does require attaching trip lines to the bottom of the cyc in some way, which can involve making holes in the tail pocket. I'm sure there's a description here on CB about how to trip a drop, if you're not sure how to go about it...


----------



## danTt (Nov 7, 2011)

Why not just west coast it while it's not in use? gets it out of the way without much hassle.


----------



## Footer (Nov 7, 2011)

danTt said:


> Why not just west coast it while it's not in use? gets it out of the way without much hassle.


 
West coasting does not work very well during a live show. It can be done, but its not pretty and quick. I assume the OP wants to hand this thing either at mid-stage or have something behind it that is revealed.


----------



## tprewitt (Nov 8, 2011)

I work for a soft goods manufacturer and we do the second line of jute every now and then. It works well but if it's a small theatre the stitch lines can be seen when you hang it full height. In larger spaces it's not an issue. (Blind stitching alleviates the problem but bad things happen if the stitch gets stressed.) 
Tripping it is a good method. JR Clancy and H&H both make a "half clamp" pipe clamp that doesn't go all the way around the pipe - so you don't have to make a hole in the pipe pocket. Put 1-1/2" pipe in the bottom then attach a half clamp every 8 to 10 feet and trip it up as high as is necessary by tying back to the batten. Grip-Lock makes a nice cable glide so you can do this with GAC and easily adjust it. Chain, rope, etc works fine too. In the cradle that is formed you can put a strip of muslin or duvetyne to protect the cyc and place a 1/2" bottom pipe in there to keep the cyc stretched snug. 

Good luck.


----------



## mdonovan (Nov 9, 2011)

thats exactly right. It is hanging mid stage and it needs to dissapear during a scene change.

Thank you everyone, your replies are most helpful. I haven't decided what I'm going to do yet, I'll talk it over with the SM, but at least we have a place to start.


----------



## derekleffew (Nov 10, 2011)

mdonovan said:


> ...It is hanging mid stage and ...


 (Possibly a dumb question) What is a cyc doing midstage? IMHO, the only reason for a cyc NOT be be as far US as possible, is to cover an "in-one" (or in-two, etc.) scene shift. YMMV.


----------



## sk8rsdad (Nov 10, 2011)

derekleffew said:


> (Possibly a dumb question) What is a cyc doing midstage? IMHO, the only reason for a cyc NOT be be as far US as possible, is to cover an "in-one" (or in-two, etc.) scene shift. YMMV.


 
... or if the house has no crossover for actors or the crossovers have to happen so quickly that the actors don't have time to use the usual route, or maybe they are using rear projection, or back lighting and masking the ground row with the cyc itself, or the set designer did not want to use the full depth of the stage for aesthetic reasons.

I'm sure there are other reasons, but those are some off the top of my head.


----------



## mdonovan (Nov 11, 2011)

In this case its just because the director says so. This is a community theater production and the director does not like how deep our stage is, she wants everything to come DS as much as possible. It flies out for the final scene to reveal a forest set up behind it, but otherwise its in for the whole show.


----------



## Sean (Nov 13, 2011)

Are you ONLY using front light on the cyc?

Do you have an available adjacent pipe upstage of the cyc?

You can use what's called an "Opera clamp." I've tried to find a picture...

It's basically an open-ended batten clamp that grabs a piece of lumber or pipe in the pipe pocket (or rolled in the bottom of the cyc). In this case you might be able to take down the cyc, screw through the grommet holes with large washers to capture the top of the drop to a long scabbed-together wooden batten, then using the Opera clamps rehang the cyc.

Anyone have a photo of one of these guys??

--Sean


----------



## z2oo (Nov 13, 2011)

Sean said:


> You can use what's called an "Opera clamp." I've tried to find a picture...
> ...
> Anyone have a photo of one of these guys??


 
I think this is what you're talking about, right?


and a description: Royal Opera House Collections Online


----------



## derekleffew (Nov 13, 2011)

Sean said:


> You can use what's called an "Opera clamp." I've tried to find a picture...
> Anyone have a photo of one of these guys??


See batten clamp, definition #2. Same concept as above, slightly different use.

And now for something compleatly different (yet similarly-named), opera *clip*.


----------



## shiben (Nov 14, 2011)

mdonovan said:


> In this case its just because the director says so. This is a community theater production and the director does not like how deep our stage is, she wants everything to come DS as much as possible. It flies out for the final scene to reveal a forest set up behind it, but otherwise its in for the whole show.


 
That makes sense. Just trip it, not a problem.


----------



## Sean (Nov 14, 2011)

azylka said:


> I think this is what you're talking about, right?
> 
> and a description: Royal Opera House Collections Online


 
Yes, that's the idea. I prefer the ones that have a weighted collar that slides down and captures the jaws closed. I've also seen them with different manner of bolted-closed design. Screw top of goods to long pieces of 1x, roll goods around 1x, clamp Opera/Batten clamps around rolled up goods/wood, hang. Or, capture bottom of goods with Opera/Batten clamp around pipe pocket (filled with wood or pipe), trip.

--Sean


----------

